# Modular / Temporary Venues



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

The technology to expand an existing stadium temporarily or to design a stadium which is largely temporary is not a new concept. The London Olympic stadium perhaps provides one of the few realizations of a large stadium with a sizeable temporary component.

However, London is not the first city to consider such a concept or proposal. Stockholm's bid for the 2004 Olympic games featured a largely temporary Olympic stadium, so did the Leipzig 2012 Olympic bid stadium designed by Eisenman.

In this thread we look at the "birth" and evolution of the temporary stadium concept from some of the earlier works to the realization of a venue on the scale of the London 2012 Olympic stadium and future proposals by bid cities such as Chicago.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Leipzig 2012*
*Peter Eisenman*


Peter Eisenman stresses the use of flood Elster basin as the central axis with a network of bridges, and lined the river and crossing an important role in the management of traffic flows play. The bridges represent the architects for the "build bridges between nations". His Olympic Stadium, in the form of donuts to remember includes *16 temporary grandstands, each with 4,000 seats. The temporary stands are equipped with "distinctive roof structures", and after the Olympic Games to reduce slightly.*


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

For the European cup the stadium in Insbruck The Tivoli-Neu was expanded temporarily from a capacity in allseater mode of 15200 to 30.000 seats for the Cup. The cost of this temporary expansion: 30 mio€ 








(Picture from Wikipedia)

After the three Euro-cup matches the stadiums capacity was reduced to its original size again and the tribunes were suposed to be sold to somewhere in Belarus and/ or Lithuania. 
Now the temporary stands are being schreddered, melted and recycled. The construction company now has a big deficit on its bankaccounts.
So financially it's not allways worth it.
I think this example is shows in how creative ways a lot of taxpayers money can really be wasted. 
I'm really not sure the whole Euro-cup event did make a profit of 30mio € or more for Austria, that should be necessary to pay for this rather ridiculous temporary action. 
But it sure was a nice Euro though...


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

^^Interesting.

As far as whether Austria made 30 million Euro profit during the cup, I would say yes.

How many international fans came to the country for the cup? Im really just guessing, but I would say 500,000 is not an over estimate. If each of those 500,000 visitors spent 1,000 Euro during their stay, then thats a half a billion Euro foreign cash injection into the local economy. Thats a big stimulus for the country.

Someone feel free to shoot me down if my figures are off. Im very interested myself in the finances of big football tournaments.


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

Well I was one of the people who sat in one of those temporary seats in austria. The 4 of us probably spent a good couple of thousand euros over a week in austria that without those seats would not have happened.

I suspect in total the benefits of the extension would be just about met by the spending on making the temporary seats. But adding in the huge spending by crazy russians with money to burn and people who spend more than me, plus corporate sponsors and the money from selling the material used in construction it is likely its worth it.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Temporary seats also need a legacy.


----------

